# Definition of cutbait. What is it?



## gooseboy

What is cutbait? Sorry guys new to freshwater just experience with deep sea fishing.


----------



## 94NDTA

gooseboy said:


> What is cutbait? Sorry guys new to freshwater just experience with deep sea fishing.


When you take parts of a fish and use the fish parts for bait.

Example. I will catch goldeye, gut it, and run a hook through it's guts. I will use the fresh guts as bait. That is cut bait. It's basically parts of any non-game fish used for bait. Generally it is fish that was caught in the area.


----------



## gooseboy

Cool cool.


----------



## Invector

Just remember though what are game fish in your area. Here in ND even perch are on the game fish list (would make some great pike bait though). But suckers are the most used from what I have seen. Just remember to have it fresh...you can get sick smelling a rotting dead fish uke: Trust me on that one...long story uke:


----------



## gooseboy

So would i be allowed to use a crappie or a bluegill? (i probably wouldnt though.)


----------



## rockinmichigan

I've heard of people using cut bluegill for flathead kitty fishing, can't say I've heard of people using cut crappie though.


----------



## goosebusters2

check your state regulations on what you can and can't use as bait, in Nodak I don't think you can use bluegill or crappie, I believe they are considered game fish not rough fish


----------



## Starky

No, you cannot use crappie or bluegill. You can't even use the little rock bass. You can use creek chubs, shiners, goldeneye, carp, sheephead and sucker.


----------



## Forstner

bullheads?


----------



## bassproangler

Has anybody tried the new Spiderwire Ultracast? I am wondering if I should use that Spiderwire 20lb test to catfish on the red. What do you guys think?


----------



## Southwest Fisher

I use the braided 50lb by Spiderwire, mostly to pull in all the branches I snag on, especially w/ the Sheyenne and Red. Tough is stronger than life, though, I've brought huge chunks of tree back in rather than lose my lindy rig.

I, too, was gonna ask about Bullheads, are they legal cutbait? Cuz I _may_ have inadvertently used them before, to great effect.


----------



## NightWarrior

U can use bullheads for cutbait or whole if dead.


----------

